# Any steering issues out there?



## DLORESKI (Apr 9, 2012)

I did a search and apparently there are some issues with the gas Cruze's.
I have 8,200 miles on my car and today it started doing something odd. It's hard to explain, but......
While driving straight at 55-70 MPH, the car will sort of jump to the left or right very slightly and it's almost like I feel a click in either the front end or steering column.
Anyone else with any issues?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

DLORESKI said:


> I did a search and apparently there are some issues with the gas Cruze's.
> I have 8,200 miles on my car and today it started doing something odd. It's hard to explain, but......
> While driving straight at 55-70 MPH, the car will sort of jump to the left or right very slightly and it's almost like I feel a click in either the front end or steering column.
> Anyone else with any issues?


Short Answer...Yes

Look back a little ways in the diesel section, there's a whole thread on it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Search the general service issues area. There are a couple of long threads on this - it's not limited to the CDT.


----------



## ok4me2xlr8 (Oct 9, 2013)

Dropping mine off at the dealer Tuesday for this exact problem. Mine has around 8500 miles on it now.


----------



## 567Chief (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes, you are not alone! GM should have a recall and stand by their product. This is NOT an isolated problem!

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/43145-steering-issue-anybody-else-6.html#post720457


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Is that why I find my CTD drifting in the lane when I expect to be going straight?


----------



## wurfel (Dec 13, 2013)

Our '14 is doing this already with less than 1000 miles.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Barefeet said:


> Is that why I find my CTD drifting in the lane when I expect to be going straight?


That sounds like an alignment problem or you are falling asleep.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Barefeet said:


> Is that why I find my CTD drifting in the lane when I expect to be going straight?


This sounds like an alignment or tire issue. The steering issue is a notchiness when attempting to lightly turn the steering wheel from center. It's a maneuver you do when maintaining lane position on a straight flat road.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

567Chief said:


> Yes, you are not alone! GM should have a recall and stand by their product. This is NOT an isolated problem!
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/43145-steering-issue-anybody-else-6.html#post720457


Likely won't happen until someone dies or a bunch of people file complaints at NHTSA.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I've noticed it, it's never been an issue for me though. Maybe it's not as bad as some others.


----------



## bad455 (Aug 20, 2013)

Yep the dealer put an electronic steering rack in mine last week.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I've had the notchiness for a while now. Just got used to it.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Count me in on this...super annoying!


----------



## ok4me2xlr8 (Oct 9, 2013)

Well got mine back from the dealer today. They came to the conclusion that they could not feel the sticking in the steering, I was feeling it before I even found it on here so I know I am not just imagining it. Any suggestions what to do from here?


----------



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

If the dealership has brushed you off I would get GM customer service involved, and go to another dealer for a second opinion.. They seem pretty active on this forum so if you PM them with your VIN, preferred dealer, and the nature of the issue they will most likely try to get it solved for you. I just think it is weird you guys have these issues. The Volt has the same steering rack and I have yet to see a case on our forums of anyone having this issue. Is really beginning to make me rethink the Cruze, but it seems like it is a sporadic issue. That or a lot of people do not notice or say anything about it.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

diesel said:


> I've had the notchiness for a while now. Just got used to it.


That's what Chevy is hoping most Cruze owners will do.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for directing them to us Roadburner. He's correct. You can send us your info and a description of the issue and we can look into this for you.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 567Chief (Feb 25, 2013)

GM has been forced to react because of deaths related to ignition switches. Will that be the case for the obvious well documented issues with thousands of steering systems on the Chevy Cruze???


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

567Chief said:


> GM has been forced to react because of deaths related to ignition switches. Will that be the case for the obvious well documented issues with thousands of steering systems on the Chevy Cruze???


Unlikely that there will be a loss of life, or even the need for such, before GM takes action on the steering issue. 

But the question is just how hard is GM working to find a fix?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Unlikely that there will be a loss of life, or even the need for such, before GM takes action on the steering issue.
> 
> But the question is just how hard is GM working to find a fix?


Are you saying gm will fix this issue before there is a loss of life? Because if you are, GM's history states otherwise


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I think what is being said is the assist, for whatever reason, shuts down but as we all know, the steering just acts as a old non assisted rack and pinion......control is not lost.

What is annoying is the assist comes back 'online' and you end up making a slight overcorrection.
So, IMO, dangerous, no, aggravating, yes......especially since the odds of the mechanic reproducing the effect is rather slim unless a rather long road test with no turns and only tracking corrections is taken.
There is not enouph time being allowed for reproducing the effect.

All that aside though, I think all G.M. vehicles using this design power rack are or will eventually require some type of product update.
Maybe a input sensor, maybe an entire rack, but they better get it figured out soon because they are selling the snot out of vehicles with this rack and it obviously is getting to be a large number of affected units out on the streets.

Gonna be real expensive.

Rob


----------



## 567Chief (Feb 25, 2013)

Ever been driving in really slick conditions when a slight overcorrection could be disastrous?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes, I have.....this is, IMO much less than the word slight implies......have you felt it yet?

Rob


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I would be more concerned with the less than astute driver having a dangerous situation develop with this problem than one of us who are "more capable". I see a lot of old folks driving Cruzen and lump them in with the sort of operator you see driving an old Buick or Lincoln. Of course there's the Cruze driver I saw today on I-75 up by Detroit texting at 70 mph in the center lane and completely ignoring what was going on around her. You have to understand that 70 mph in MI is just the posted speed limit. Traffic was moving at 80 or better and she's camped out in the center lane with cars and trucks passing her on both sides. I can only imagine what might happen when she has to make a sudden correction in the heavy traffic we were in and finds the steering unresponsive for a second. A case where two wrongs certainly don't make a right.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I have to agree with Rob on this one. Any time I need quick steering my car responds instantly and correctly, even if it's been notchy for the lane positioning corrections. This is even on icy roads.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I just never saw this as an issue on mine. Has never affected driving in a way that I would even remotely consider it a safety issue. Maybe mine is different than others' though.


----------



## 567Chief (Feb 25, 2013)

Robby said:


> Yes, I have.....this is, IMO much less than the word slight implies......have you felt it yet?
> 
> Rob


I have felt it and the catching feeling is inconsistent making it hard to be certain in a split second just how the car will react when a very slight correction is needed in a slick situation. A more experienced driver will likely never have a serious problem but just remember not everyone has the same skill set behind the wheel. Bottom line is GM should take care of the problem before it is a bigger problem. GM needs to stop putting the same bad part in the next years model when problems are evident.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Don't know if this is related but I've noticed that when waiting on red light if you try to move the steering wheel just a bit there's a very small dead point is hard to explain it's like the steering feels hard and than for a fraction of a second feels very soft. Same thing on the highway when doing little corrections but less than on a full stop because when driving you almost always move the steering.


----------

